# What year? What type?



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone remember these? Year? What was special about these? 

Yanking it out next week.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Are you still trying to convince us you're a real electrician? :no: :laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Noon*

Not really. I just walk around and take photo's of electrical all the time for fun.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Square D Multibreaker. Bout same vintage as XO. I'd guess were looking at pre WWII there.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Cletis said:


> Not really. I just walk around and take photo's of electrical all the time for fun.



So you're taking your apprenticeship under *** *******? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Not really. I just walk around and take photo's of electrical all the time for fun.



Good one....:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Year*

Actually, I"m really a gynecologists. I do electrical as a side job. 

I think that was actually the 50's. Mostly that green colored nm and steel bx all over. That was in a town that was state of art at it's time. Lot's of low voltage lighting with contactors in attics, oddball designs, and such. It's mostly jewish. You can see the 100 amp meter base feeding 2 x 60 amp disconnects than all kinds of sub panels from there. That's neat stuff.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Anyone remember these? Year? What was special about these?
> 
> Yanking it out next week.


That was the highest quality equipment at the time. You seldom saw that kind of service in a residence. Look like there was many additions through the years.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So you're taking your apprenticeship under *** *******? :laughing::laughing:


lmao


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Actually,( I"m really a gynecologists.) I do electrical as a side job.
> 
> I think that was actually the 50's. Mostly that green colored nm and steel bx all over. That was in a town that was state of art at it's time. Lot's of low voltage lighting with contactors in attics, oddball designs, and such. It's mostly jewish. You can see the 100 amp meter base feeding 2 x 60 amp disconnects than all kinds of sub panels from there. That's neat stuff.


 Archie Bunker used to say GROINOCOLOGIST! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*11:10*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9XuwAlDBa8

go to 11:10


----------



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

Breakers are 50- 53. Just tore down a plaza here built in 52-3 and every store had one of those Square D panels. Most had the collection of add ons as well.


----------



## Grounded-B (Jan 5, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Anyone remember these? Year? What was special about these?
> 
> Yanking it out next week.


"ON" is down for the lower bank. Up in the upper bank.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*On Down*

Was ON down code back then??


----------



## sinewave707 (Sep 5, 2011)

darn, i was off by ten years. I was going to say 61. Older sqd has more cursive look in some of the writings.


----------

